
Is Web 2.0 Really About the Users? ( Some Truemors Bashing Involved) - ells
http://wisdump.com/web/is-web-20-really-about-the-user/
======
ells
I was actually going to post a discussion prior to reading this article.

I have been reading the headlines that have come from Truemors via RSS on
iGoogle. Anyways, when I added it, I thought that maybe I could figure it out.
I started off confused and have remained confused.

I don't feel anything about the site at this time. I am neutral as I can be,
though for some reason, the concept interests me. Anybody else?

